# Monster Bows Lycan



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Monster Bows have produced a conversion for their Pheonix and Dragon bows to turn them into recurve bows and it's called the Lycan. Here is the link to the thread in General Discussion. www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=831685

Now I know some of use including myself like to flirt with a recurve now and then so now you can buy a good finger compound ( Dragon) and for a bit extra you can get what is necessary to convert it into a recurve that accepts ILF limbs and does the change quickly and easily.

Also check out www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5565


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Jerry, I've checked it out, what a great concept. Total versatility!


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I checked it out also Jerry....looks very good.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Jerrytee:thumbs_up


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

LONG LIVE MONSTER BOWS!!!!! Now I just need a Dragon...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

musikman43155 said:


> LONG LIVE MONSTER BOWS!!!!! Now I just need a Dragon...



:thumbs_up


----------



## oneida (Aug 20, 2005)

what's an ILF limb, and where do I get some?


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

ILF - International Limb Fit

It's an "unofficial" standard for limbs mounting to a handle or riser in competition traditional archery. It's since migrated over to all forms of traditional gear just because it gives you the ability to mix and match limbs not only from the same mfr but from others as well.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## oneida (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks, I guess I'll have to do a lot of research. I've been away from traditional archery for awhile. Getting old I guess!


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

TBH I'm more interested in the Dragon, as I am a terrible shot with a recurve.

What's the news Mikie, are the starting to roll off the production line?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

dragons are waiting on limbs to come in from the dipper and then they are flying out the door...more orders are coming in and mike is making another riser run sunday...:thumbs_up

Mikie


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Another "new" proto riser, is what you should've said Mikie. LOL The big storm the iced over IL, OH, KY, etc has knocked out power and even UPS/USPS is havign a hard time in those area. But our dipper is on top of it and we should have Dragons moving again.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

huntinghippie said:


> Another "new" proto riser, is what you should've said Mikie. LOL The big storm the iced over IL, OH, KY, etc has knocked out power and even UPS/USPS is havign a hard time in those area. But our dipper is on top of it and we should have Dragons moving again.


i know, but i didnt want to hyjack our own thread, :wink:


----------



## stonecold_1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

NeilM said:


> TBH I'm more interested in the Dragon, as I am a terrible shot with a recurve.
> 
> What's the news Mikie, are the starting to roll off the production line?


I have one on order Neil, If your ever in the lake district you are welcome to shoot it


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

That's a kind offer, thanks.

I wonder if the wife fancies a long weekend in the Lake District :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

NeilM said:


> That's a kind offer, thanks.
> 
> I wonder if the wife fancies a long weekend in the Lake District :wink:


just be sure to take a camera when you go


----------

